# Warfarin Users



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

There must be other members who have to take Warfarin, how do you get on with checking INR levels when travelling? The longest I have been away was 5 weeks in France and by balancing my red wine intake with extra salad my levels were ok when I returned home!
This winter we hope to go to France & Spain for a few months, my Doctor told me " France has a far superior NHS to ours , so no problem", however he had no idea whether I should go to a hospital abroad or find a doctor. I suppose local Tourist Info offices might help. 
Advice from anyone here similarly affected would be greatfully received.
Jackie


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi jarcadia, Rich is on warfarin( since 1993) he has to have a blood test every 3 months. In all this time he hasn't had to worry about what he eats or drinks. He also takes atenanol, digoxin, lisipronal, frusomide and vit B (excuse spelling of drug names). We havn't yet ventured abroad as we cannot take too much time off from our business, but as soon as we retire look out world!. so I'm afraid I cannot help you regarding the test .
Lin


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Jackie

fellow warfarin user here.I have never been abroad whilst on warfarin,but i have done a search for you and came up with these HERE
and HERE this could be an answer if you can set something up with your hospital over here maybe.

on the first link,read deepee`s post

steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dad is on warfarin and has had extended hols in Kenya Egypt China and USA.
No problems so far.
His motto is when your number is up thats it. But in the meantime he`s spent my inheritance and good luck to him.



Ah ! ignorance is bliss.
dave P


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, I used to be on warfarin, I asked the phlebotomist and they told me that they have patients who have it done all over the world with no problems. Have a word with them next time you have yours done, or phone the hospital and they will tell you how to go about it. 

Peter.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies, perhaps it would be easier to buy my own monitor.
Jackie


----------

